# FNG from Texas!



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

Welcome. It is a fun, enjoyable, addictive hobby.

Although the basics are the same, a few miles in location change can make a huge difference in many aspects of beekeeping. You say Houston, but you list Caldwell. Where are you actually going to keep bees?


----------



## Marcusj (Jan 20, 2017)

_... You say Houston, but you list Caldwell. Where are you actually going to keep bees?_

I'm currently living in Houston. Caldwell will be my next home. I have 17 acres there and that's where I'll be keeping the bees.
Right now I'm looking for a good place to buy bees. I found the R Weaver Apiaries in Brenham, but haven't visited there yet.

I have friend of mine with bees who lives in Romania. We've been discussing the best way to get started. He's only been doing this for a couple of years.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! enjoy the journey.


----------



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

Do you have a shop with wood working tools...... Router/table saw drill press....... Might want to look into building your own equipment. I started off doing that. Only bought the lid and the bottom. After looking at that I made my whole bee hives. Frames too. Winters great for wood working. If you can http://beesource.com/build-it-yourself/5-frame-nuc-d-coates-version/ These are what you could try and catch swarms in. Instead of buying bees and starting with an expensive cost of bees. Or you might want to contact a local bee keeper and see if he could set you up with some bees instead of buying bees from a commercial seller that charges too much money.

This is a company that I believe you could do really well purchasing basic equipment from. http://www.busybeesupplies.com/ They ship fast with free shipping over $50 I believe.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Marcus!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------



## Marcusj (Jan 20, 2017)

frustrateddrone said:


> Do you have a shop with wood working tools...... Router/table saw drill press....... Might want to look into building your own equipment. I started off doing that. Only bought the lid and the bottom. After looking at that I made my whole bee hives. Frames too. Winters great for wood working. If you can http://beesource.com/build-it-yourself/5-frame-nuc-d-coates-version/ These are what you could try and catch swarms in. Instead of buying bees and starting with an expensive cost of bees. Or you might want to contact a local bee keeper and see if he could set you up with some bees instead of buying bees from a commercial seller that charges too much money.
> 
> This is a company that I believe you could do really well purchasing basic equipment from. http://www.busybeesupplies.com/ They ship fast with free shipping over $50 I believe.


Thanks for the links!
I bought some frames in anticipation of helping this colony in trouble. I'll build my own boxes. I have all the necessary tools. And especially after looking at the price of commercial boxes!!!!


----------

